# pygmy/dwarf questions



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

i'm looking into pygmy/dwarf goats becuase my little sister wants a potbelly pig but i dont think it will last once she gets it. i was thinking a pygmy or dwarf goat might. i have two saanen does (full size) and am interested in dairy, pack, and harness. knowing what i know about full size (quite a bit) and what i know about pygmys/dwarfs (little) i think she would keep liking taking care of a pygmy/dwarf becuase i could make her a little pack, harness and wagon/sled/etc. and she could show it in town and at fair etc. so she could always do something with it. she's 12 so she loves attention and who couldnt think a little goat with a cute little pack or wagon is adorable?! she could paint the wagon and use cute fabric for the pack (becuase i can sew). 
any quick tips for a new-to-pygmy/dwarf goats?
thanks!


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Nothing really different for the nigerians compared to your saanens--just size. Pygmy goats are smaller & blockier than the nigerians. Otherwise, you are already familiar with the same basic care for your large size goats. 
You may want to just run it by your sister & see what she says before getting one though. Is there a certain reason she really wants the potbelly pig?


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

she likes pigs. but more-so the cartoon-pink-clean-notsmelly version. we've had hogs before for meat and she's hated them. i think it'll end up the same way. i'm trying to get her into pygmy/dwarf goats becuase 1) i like goats, 2) i could help her train them to do stuff and make stuff for them, 3) if she does stop liking it and taking care of it i wouldnt mind taking it, 4) a p-b pig would be useless except to look at when its still tiny and not fat and stinky which it will grow to be.


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Well, ofr course, I think pygmies are perfect... hehehehe... but a nigie would be just as fun...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes minis are just a smaller version of what you already know. I think that you need to discuss it with yoru sister first but then decide if you want a purebred or just a pet.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

i'm gonna try and coax her into liking them and then see about getting her one


----------



## boeredinoh (Sep 3, 2009)

i'm gunna advertise a little  :shades:

if your sister decides a pygmy would be perfect, i will have some cute little babies arriving the beginning of december. i'm from the northeasternish part of ohio, a Christmas baby would be a cute gift. and our fair has many pygmy goats compete in our pack goat class. It is so much fun to watch and the kids have a blast!

Thanks for lettin me do a little marketing :greengrin: 
hahaha sorry i'm absoultely shameless


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

I would go for a Nigerian, I have one, and I think she's wonderful, if I could figure out how to milk them, I would so looking into raising them


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I breed Pygmies....But I do have a one pure Nigerian Wether and one 1/2Nigi Doe.

If you and you're sister decide to go that route I have 2 adult wethers for sale. one is a registered show quality pygmy and the other is a grade nigerian dwarf. I've already been beginning to train them both to lead and carry packs. They are AMAZING with little/younger kids. And generally pretty easy to lead. I'd like them to go together.... I've been looking for a good pet/4-H home (but I'm worried that they'll end up being eaten, which I don't want...) If you're interested email me @ [email protected]

IMO, I find that the Pygmies do better with Packs and Carts. We have lots of Pygmies at our fair and they always beat out that standard sized dairies and meats and nigerians in Pack classes...I won a second and third place in pack this year (behind other pygmies). I just like the pygmies alot better than Nigis.

If you have any questions about Nigerians or Pygmies as cart/pack goats, just email me... I'd be glad to help.


----------

